# September Photo Contest Winners!



## bahamutt99

Winners of the DOTM contest for September:

Male of the Month: MPro112's King









Female of the Month:

Marty's Lil Bit









Pet of the Month:

Pitbullgirl22's Cheese & Crackers









Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## ericschevy

WOOO HOOO, Well deserved wins...


----------



## Marty

I'm without words... thanks everyone that voted for Lilbit and congrats to the other winners 

I also voted for MPro112's King


----------



## MPRO112

Thanks for the votes everybody...All the dogs in the contest look awesome!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney

yayy to the winners!


----------



## FOSTER

congrats, looks like we need some conditioning tips from marty, niiice


----------



## pitbulllover27870

congrats!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Congratulations Everyone!!!!! 

Those are some mighty fine looking animals.


----------



## shadowgames

Well deserved both male and female!!! GL dogs!


----------



## bullybabe

Congrats everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitking2

Congrats!!!


----------



## NesOne

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Keep up the good snapshots everyone!


----------



## American_Pit13

Whhhoooo!!!! Congrats to all..


----------



## DeCurtis

lil bit is awesome


----------



## OldFortKennels

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very deserving winners!


----------



## ericschevy

OldFortKennels said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very deserving winners!


Yeah, You better get Rebel or Switch in the next one....:hug:


----------



## legacy413

congratulations!!!! on the wins


----------



## Bleu Clair

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah lil bit is fricken RIPPPPPEEEDDDDD she looks like a fricken raptor! i love it good job marty!


----------



## Marty

Lol, Thanks for the complement


----------



## Endot

*go for it*

u have a beautiful lil bit, n i like too see this picture


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls

The hard work paid off.What a blessing


----------



## SEO

Ahhhhh maaaan, thats Buuuuuuuuuuuullllllll, naaahhhhh just kiding

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS

by the way, LilB, should not be in the contest. That is a monopoly. She will win every single time, she is a freak of nature, she's awesome.


----------



## apbtmom76

COngrats to all who won.  very well deserved


----------



## bahamutt99

Holy old thread bump, Batman! LOL!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

LMAO..........


----------



## mygirlmaile

I was gonna say...this is a year old y'all! lmfao.


----------

